# Emergency-We rescued, but found the parent!



## onehalflaughing (Jun 20, 2007)

First, I want to say that this community is amazing. I am so utterly impressed.

Here's the facts:
-My partner works at a low income apartment complex and a coworker flushed out two fledglings yesterday. They have few hairs but are not ready to fly yet.
-If left there, they have no perch and could only live in the rocks and schrubs on the ground.
-He brought them home, fearing the feral cats in the area, the aggressive kids, and the fact that they have no protection.
-Their crop was full, citing they had recently been fed and are in great health.
-My partner went back to work today and just called to say an adult pigeon is hanging out where the kids were (they cannot reperch as it was closed up).

Any ideas? It just feels like we should return them but it's a guaranteed dinner for some feral cats. Mind you, we have already rescued a hamster and a mouse he found there too. If we relocate the mom to our house, we could build them a perch in our alley way but I fear the parent won't allow us to catch it. UGH!

Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Any way you can post a picture of them? That might help figuring out how to proceed.

Pidgey


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

For relocating the parents, this is what I did with the local pidgey situations on neighboring balconies.. 

For eggs and babies that were in flower pots, or boxes or just sitting there in random places, I relocated them to a cat carrier (I have 2). I put a towel in, some sticks and whatnot.. and put the eggs/babies inside the carrier, and placed the carrier right where the babies/eggs were located, so when the parents came back, although they were somewhat timid at first, they recognized their eggs and babies (this happened twice btw, once with eggs once with squeekers) and both times everything went fine.. 

Then, when the parent came back to sit on either one, I closed the carrier door and voila.. ready to be moved. Although it was not a far move... so im not sure how much different of a situation it would be for you. Even if one parent goes with the babies, the other is more than likely around and will be confused when everything...children and spouse has relocated. Might be too stressful for them, so if you do go through with this keep a close eye! 

Its worked fine for me, but I was just relocating from my neighbor's balcony to mine so it was still the same area.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Sounds like it is not the ideal place for pigeons, although in compared to some areas it would be considered ideal for pigeons.

I would not try to catch the parent and relocate him as there might be another set of little ones on the way in another nest somewhere that he is tending to.

These babies may be just about ready to fledge, or not, but we can try to locate some help in completeing the raising of these kids, if you would like. Where do you live?


----------

